

Facebook + Skype: Why video calling will not be enough - peternorton
http://venturebeat.com/2011/07/18/facebook-skype-video-calling/

======
FrankMichaels
Interesting comment on the interactive element to get people more interested
in a video call. You mention watching YouTube as the main use case for
Mingleverse, a feature that Google Hangouts has incorporated. I wonder if
having this extra element in Google+ gives it a big enough advantage over
Facebook+Skype to get people to use Google+ as their goto video calling place.

------
aquaticape
The technorati seem to be obsessed with video calling but most people run the
other way from video in business / team applications -- turn off the camera
and get on with the work I say.

